# Gold bars 1 kilo have a fineness or gold content of between



## EstherLewis (Nov 25, 2022)

Furthermore, Steve Forbes, ex-Federal Reserve Gold Bar Alan Greenspan and former presidential candidates among many others are saying that individual citizens can set up their own gold standard with some simple to implement steps--right now!

Where Does One Begin? Changing One's Mind

First of all, one must recognize that the only impediment to creating wealth is in one's thinking process. For too long, many have blindly been led by what the powers that be recommended as choice ways to prosper financially.
Gold Bars | Buy Gold Bars | Bullion & Storage

Edited post.
I removed the link, we do not recommend links like this, unless they are in the Buy and Sell section.


----------

